# Pan Popped Popcorn



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 13, 2012)

Not a recipe, but wanted to share that cooking popcorn on the stove top in a little rendered bacon fat tastes awesome! It doesn't taste like bacon flavored popcorn, more like popcorn with a mild smokey, bacony flavor. It's just a hint of it, but it's really good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2012)

What a good idea!  Thanks PAG!  I have a big can of bacon fat and a bag of popcorn kernals.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 13, 2012)

For some dumb reason I don't remember, I told myself I was giving up bacon after Tomato ( BLT) season.  Well, so far I haven't done so.  Still no bacon in the house right now.    I did pause a minute, get out of my chair,  and go look in the freezer and my little container of bacon fat is half full.   Whew.  

And there's football on the tv tomorrow afternoon.  Perfect.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 14, 2012)

Ooh that sounds good. I am more of a chicken far person though..will try it with chicken one day. Sounds better than the usual oil


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the idea.  I'll definitely try this one next time I make popcorn.


----------



## chopper (Oct 14, 2012)

It's bacon, so it has to be good. What a great idea. I will need to try this sometime. 

I got a package of bacon yesterday to make some bacon wrapped shrimp last night. I didn't look at the price until I got to the checkout.   You know I spent $7.49!!! Unbelievable! 
I used the leftover bacon for an omelette this morning. At least I got two meals out of it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Not a recipe, but wanted to share that cooking popcorn on the stove top in a little rendered bacon fat tastes awesome! It doesn't taste like bacon flavored popcorn, more like popcorn with a mild smokey, bacony flavor. It's just a hint of it, but it's really good.


 
That sounds soooo good! Yum. Missed ya Pag  My Purple sister from another bister


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the idea Purple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 15, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> That sounds soooo good! Yum. Missed ya Pag  My Purple sister from another bister



Missed you too!


----------

